# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que tipo de agua usas ?

## Carlos Mota

boas
acho que era interesante saber que agua usam os nossos users

por isso esta votação

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

eu acho que e bom usar agua natural de sitios limpos  :SbSourire21:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu so uso agua salinada embora gostasse muito de usar agua natural   :Admirado:

----------


## João Castelo

Boa tarde,

Preciso da v/ ajuda ao seguinte: :yb677:  

Até há cerca de quatro meses não conseguia equilibrio no aquario   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  por varias razoes. 

Alterei uma serie de comportamentos e hoje já tenho algum equlibrio. :SbSourire2:  

Antes , alternava agua salinada com agua natural. Trazia agua da praia de sesimbra e existiam sempre complicaçoes.

Hoje , meto apenas agua salinada e conforme referi, tenho algum equlibrio.

Gostaria de voltar a por agua natural mas tenho medo que em parte tenha sido a causa de alguma desgraça.

Em v/ opinião poderei arriscar ou uma vez que está a estabilizar é de manter o procedimento?

A agua não pode trazer parasitas e fungos ? :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:   :SbQuestion2:  

Agradeço a v/ ajuda.

Um abraço,

JC :Vitoria:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola joao
Penso se ainda nao esta em equilibrio mantem na agua com sal, penso para existir poucos risto convm ter um bom escumador snao mais vale fazer agua em casa que os riscos sao muito menores.
abraços

----------


## João Castelo

OK.

Confio na informação . Vou continuar na agua com sal.

Obg e um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
Ao longo destes 20 anos sempre usei água salgada sintética e lembo-me bem quando comecei o "olhar" de desconfiança que me davam algumas das pessoas da altura já com experiencia. Diziam essas pessoas que água boa só a recolhida a cerca de 3 ou 4 Km da costa, para o que usavam os seus barcos com motor fora de borda e etc...queixavam-se que o sal sintético não tinha fiabilidade suficiente, etc...bem como na altura mal tinha dinheiro para abastecer o carro com gasolina :SbRiche:  :EEK!: , quanto mais ter barco e ir mar adentro buscar água :EEK!:  usei e queria usar, porque acreditava e acredito no produto, o sal sintético e até hoje continua assim. De resto as misturas melhoraram imenso em muitos aspectos, é prático e mais seguro. Fico contudo agradado por haver membros  :SbOk3: deste forum que usam água natural com bom resultado e oxalá continue assim porque seguramente daí sairão dados e experiencias que ajudarão a enriquecer cada vez mais os conhecimentos de todos. Penso vir a usar água natural apenas num sistema de água temperada com animais da nossa costa. Por enquanto como ainda não tenho esse sistema, fico pelo sal sintético, mas não excluo a outra hipotese, fica de reserva por enquanto. :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva,
como ainda não tenho osmose, tudo a seu tempo, uso àgua del cano com sal e ate agora não tenho tido mais problemas pois os parámetros da água estão estabilizados

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Eu só utilizo agua natural já quase a um ano com mudas de 60 litros semanais sem falhar, confesso que estou a ficar cansado das idas ao mar de cinco em cinco semanas é quase como uma dependência. :Admirado:  
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Marco Madeira

Vai fazer agora em Setembro 8 anos de salgados. So uso agua natural... nunca usei sal.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Actualmente uso das duas ou seja umas vezes natural outras com sal, penso ser a melhor forma de manter o meu sistema para manter alguns elementos da água dentro dos parametros aconselhados. Não posso dizer que note diferenças entre as mudanças de água e o seu tipo mas como os animais que tenho não são da nossa costa penso que seja arriscado utilizar só água natural, posso estar errado mas vou continuar com esta experiencia. 
O meu sistema tem 1 ano e comecei a fazer mudanças com água natural á 3 meses, neste momento estou também a alargar o tempo de intervalo entre as mudanças de água vamos ver o que dá  :yb663:  .

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá a todos.

Desde o princípio (4 meses atrás  :Coradoeolhos:  ) que tenho usado água de osmose e sal sintético. Ontem pela 1ª vez e depois de muito ler aqui no forum e ponderar decidi arriscar a água natural.
Ainda não tenho elações nenhumas pois ainda não tive tempo para ver alterações. Posso sim dizer que vale a pena ir buscar a água ao mar, pelo menos aqui na Madeira é só recolher, esperar que aqueça um bocadito (a água vem do mar a 20 graus) e já está, todos os outros parâmetros são sensivelmente iguais aos do aquário (pH=8,2, densidade=1,023) e os nitritos, nitratos e amónia estão praticamente a zero (NO2=0; NO3<1; amónia=0,05).

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde
> Ao longo destes 20 anos sempre usei água salgada sintética e lembo-me bem quando comecei o "olhar" de desconfiança que me davam algumas das pessoas da altura já com experiencia. Diziam essas pessoas que água boa só a recolhida a cerca de 3 ou 4 Km da costa, para o que usavam os seus barcos com motor fora de borda e etc...queixavam-se que o sal sintético não tinha fiabilidade suficiente, etc...bem como na altura mal tinha dinheiro para abastecer o carro com gasolina, quanto mais ter barco e ir mar adentro buscar água usei e queria usar, porque acreditava e acredito no produto, o sal sintético e até hoje continua assim. De resto as misturas melhoraram imenso em muitos aspectos, é prático e mais seguro. Fico contudo agradado por haver membros deste forum que usam água natural com bom resultado e oxalá continue assim porque seguramente daí sairão dados e experiencias que ajudarão a enriquecer cada vez mais os conhecimentos de todos. Penso vir a usar água natural apenas num sistema de água temperada com animais da nossa costa. Por enquanto como ainda não tenho esse sistema, fico pelo sal sintético, mas não excluo a outra hipotese, fica de reserva por enquanto.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


 :Olá: Boa noite
Em Julho passado respondi a este tópico com o texto acima. Volvidos alguns meses faço uma actualização porque a hipotese que ficou de reserva, passou a ser efectiva e assim cada vez mais uso água natural. Ainda estou a avaliar esta transição e penso usar volta e meia agua salgada sintética, quanto mais não seja para promover alguma reposição de um ou outro elemento que possa estar em falta ou menos presente, algo como um coadjuvante. Vamos lá ver se de facto esta será a via. Futuro dirá.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:   :Xmascheers:  
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: 


> ....Posso sim dizer que vale a pena ir buscar a água ao mar, pelo menos aqui na Madeira é só recolher, esperar que aqueça um bocadito (a água vem do mar a 20 graus) e já está...


...Agua a 20ºC  na Madeira.... :SbSourire19: que luxo :SbSourire: , aqui na Praia da Aguda e não só, até ficam as mãos a doer  :EEK!: com o frio da agua...mas é divertido.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rui Damião

Eu uso os dois tipos apesar de gostar mais da natural

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

eu uso so agua com sal pois estou muito longe da agua natural

----------


## Roberto Passos

apesar de morrar no litoral, aqui a água é muito suja devido ao porto, teria que buscar água no alto mar ou a cerca de 50Km daqui, portanto fico com a segurança do sal sintético. Ajudo também aos israilenses necessitados da Red Sea  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas,

Eu uso água natural, da recolha feita no Cabo Raso/Guincho. Faço recolha de 15 em 15 dias.

Contudo diariamente adiciono no meu aquario agua de osmose, uma vez que a agua do meu aquario evapora e esta tende a ficar mais densa. 

Como todos devemos saber, quando a agua evapora, o sal não evapora :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Não acredito que todos os que fazem recolha na nossa costa, não façam reposiçoes diarias de agua de osmose/turneira.....e no inverno não façam 1 ou 2 trocas de água salgada sintética

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Marco,




> Não acredito que todos os que fazem recolha na nossa costa, não façam reposiçoes diarias de agua de osmose/turneira.....e no inverno não façam 1 ou 2 trocas de água salgada sintética


Sinceramente não entendo este teu comentário! Claro que todos fazem reposição de água com água doce! De outra forma a densidade iria aumentar e ao fim de alguns dias estaria em valores incomportáveis.

Quanto às trocas de água, o que te posso dizer é que nunca fiz nenhuma com água sintética! É tudo uma questão de força de vontade.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá Marco,
> 
> Quanto às trocas de água, o que te posso dizer é que nunca fiz nenhuma com água sintética! É tudo uma questão de força de vontade.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Sabias palavras, somos dois :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Diogo e José Neves,

Eu posso dizer que no inicio cheguei a fazer reposição com agua salgada. :yb620:  
Logo percebi que estava irrado :yb665:  
Não acredito que não haja outras pessoas que não tenham cometido os mesmo erro que eu.

Quanto a agua Sintética, se eu entendi bem é agua de osmose com sal comprado nas lojas. Se assim for eu posso dizer que quando enchi o meu aguario de 720lts + 170 sump, usei uns 300lts de agua sintética e o resto de agua natural (Cabo raso).

Depois disso só uso agua natural para as minhas trocas semanais.

E agua de osmose para reposiçoes

Espero ter esclarecido qualquer mal entendido.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Diogo e José Neves,
> 
> Eu posso dizer que no inicio cheguei a fazer reposição com agua salgada. 
> Logo percebi que estava irrado 
> .



reposiçao é com agua doce pois o que evapora é agua doce se nao aumentas a salinidade e tpa é com agua salgada

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Sempre fiz, e farei, TPAs com água natural. :Pracima:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

uma vez feito o erro, serviu de liçăo e nunca mais tornei a fazer.

Desde entăo tenho feito trocas com agua do Cabo Raso e reposiçăo com agua de osmose.

Tenho me dado muito bem assim......salinedade 1025 :SbOk:

----------


## william monteiro

Só utilizo agua natural , temos que aproximar o maximo nosso reef do ambiente natural , e por isso acredito que a agua natural contem todos os elementos ideais para invertebredos e peixes !!! Uso a 6 anos !!

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos.
Desde sempre que utilizo as duas a intervalos regulares nas TPAs e noto assim um melhor ajuste na qualidade e nos valores do àqua.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Eu uso a Água da Nature's Ocean ( Live Sea Water ) nas minhas TPA's.

Já me dei mal por 2 vezes com a Natural.

E muitas vezes não tenho tempo de fazer a mistura água + sal. 

Assim resolvi o problema.

Abraço

----------


## João Carecho

O que ese entende por água natural? Eu faço a reposição com água doce e as TPA's com mistura de água e sal da red sea. :SbOk3:

----------


## hernani esteves

quando organizas um almoço para a malta? Só pra ver os corajosos do continente. De repente até à uma surpresa agradavel e podemos trocar experiencias. Eu alinhava numa coisa dessas. manda fotos do teu aqua deve ser brutal. com todas essas condições.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Só àgua natural há já 29 anos.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Tiago M.S.Ramalho

Boas alguem me pode esclarecer uma questão, eu tenho utilizado apenas agua natural recolhida no cabo raso, mas a densidade quando recolhida é de1,030 e os menbros do forum têm quase todos entre 1,23 a 1,025. Portanto quem utiliza agua natural deve acrescentar a de osmose?

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Boas alguem me pode esclarecer uma questão, eu tenho utilizado apenas agua natural recolhida no cabo raso, mas a densidade quando recolhida é de1,030 e os menbros do forum têm quase todos entre 1,23 a 1,025. Portanto quem utiliza agua natural deve acrescentar a de osmose?


sim, deves juntar água de osmose até teres os valores pretendidos..

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Só àgua natural há já 29 anos.
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas.

Eu também só tenho usado agua natural, mas no entanto, estou desconfiado que as algas que tenho no aqua vêm nesta agua em forma de esporos.

Uma vez que usa desta agua á tanto tempo, filtra a agua com UV qd faz reposições, ou tem UV no aqua que liga nessa altura?

----------

